# PC/Vehicle security system



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

So I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in the ICE section. I am thinking of wiring up a PC/vehicle security system. I have many ideas, but I think I could possibly get my last thought to work. I would wire up multiple camera's throught my house and have a wireless connection through my home network and Carpc. By using a proximity sensor or multiple sensors in or on my vehicle I could then have the pc wake and notify me via home pc, bedroom pc, or maybe even cellphone. From there it would possibly take a photo or allow me to view one of the cameras either inside the vehicle or at the house depending where I am. 
This is where I need help to get it from paper to reality. I would obviously need some type of battery backup... 
I don't know if there is software readily avaiable like from linksys or what not that can do everything besides the cellphone notification?


----------

